#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-17
<CarstenG> phillip: Hi
<phillip> hi CarstenG
<CarstenG> Sag mal, i welchem Paket steckt den der Installationsprozess? Ich habe da paar Zeichenketten gefunden, die nicht übersetzt sind.
<phillip> CarstenG: ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu da
<phillip> da vielleicht auch debian-installer
<phillip> und evt. ubiquity-slideshow-oem-config-ubuntu
<phillip> aber das ist alles 100% ;)
<phillip> CarstenG: was denn?
<phillip> toddy: hast du das http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-de-locoteam/749/detail/ hier eigentlich erstellt?
<toddy> phillip: ja. :)
<CarstenG> 2OoCScrUo67uOl2qNQ8fau
<CarstenG> http://ubuntuone.com/2OoCScrUo67uOl2qNQ8fau
<CarstenG> http://ubuntuone.com/4bUJWsZ8diKhpy8YSBMGH0
<phillip> toddy: Vielen Dank, habe ich gleich vervollständigt, können wir gut Nutzen
<CarstenG> http://ubuntuone.com/2oAYg9rhYtV1oJnhuOino1
<toddy> phillip: hast du Bock das in Zukunft zu erstellen? Ich brauche da noch mal wen bei den Team-Contacts. :)
<CarstenG> Das sind mal drei Bilder.
<phillip> CarstenG: stimmt den https://ubuntuone.com/2OoCScrUo67uOl2qNQ8fau habe ich auch schon mal gesehen
<phillip> toddy: ja kann ich machen, ich update nach jedem Treffen so oder so wiki und hier topic
<phillip> CarstenG: aber nur bei elementary installation und in vm
<CarstenG> Mhhh, ich glaube, ich habe die Stellen gefunden: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/de/279/+translate
<CarstenG> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/de/46/+translate
<CarstenG> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-debconf/de/1/+translate
<CarstenG> Sind alle übersetzt und das schon recht lange... Wieso kommen die dann nicht übersetzt an?
<CarstenG> Kann das ein Bug sein?
<phillip> CarstenG: jap
<phillip> warte
<phillip> hmm
<phillip> CarstenG: also sonst steht im LP immer »Launchpad automatic translations update.«
<phillip> z.B hier https://code.launchpad.net/granite
<toddy> phillip: ich habe Dich auch mal ans Teamcontact eingetragen: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-de-locoteam/ – ich fühlte mich da auch so einsam, nach dem Julius da nicht mehr ist. :)
<phillip> toddy: okey, kannst CarstenG auch eintragen ist schließlich der Kopf des Übersetzerteams ;)
<CarstenG> Na, nich so dick auftragen hier :-)
<phillip> hehe
<phillip> CarstenG: ich wollte erst Chef sagen *__*
<toddy> done :)
<phillip> ;)
<phillip> ach und CarstenG habe ich dir diesen Link schon mal gegeben http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#registering ? ♥
<CarstenG> phillip: Bestimmt schon paar mal ;-)
<phillip> ;)
<CarstenG> Ach, und ich steh da nur als Admin im Übersetzer-Team... Hat nix weiter zu bedeuten. Was hältst du davon, wenn ich dich da auch rein nehme, bist ja noch mehr aktiv als ich. :-)
<phillip> willst du zu den Unübersetzten Zeichenketten einen bug erstellen? Hast du mal in anderen Sprachen probiert?
<phillip> mach ;)
<CarstenG> Ja, schau gerade, ob ich es so nen Bug vielleicht schon gibt. Nee, andere Sprachen hab ich noch nicht probiert.
<phillip> wäre ne möglichkeit zu schauen ob vielleicht nur im deutschen so ist
<phillip> schaue mir das sonst auch nochmal na
<phillip> an
<CarstenG> Ja, probier ich gleich mal
<phillip> ok, bin dann mal
<phillip> bis denn
<CarstenG> ok. Bis morgen
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-18
<CarstenG> hi phillip
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-19
<CarstenG> hi phillip
<CarstenG> Ich habe mal einen Bug erstellt, für den Fehler, den wir am Montag mal besprochen haben…
<CarstenG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1294841
<CarstenG> Ich hoffe, es liest jemand und es wird noch repariert. :-)
<toddy> CarstenG: Ich habe den Mal bestätigt. so wird der (schneller) angeschaut.
<CarstenG> toddy: Supi, dann bin ich ja beruhigt, das der nicht nur bei mir so auftritt. :-)
<toddy> :)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2014-03-20
<CarstenG> phillip: Bist du da?
<phillip> CarstenG: jetzt ja
<CarstenG> Hi :-)
<phillip> habe dein bug Report gesehen
<CarstenG> Fein :-)
<phillip> und auch bestätigt
<CarstenG> Noch feiner :-)
<CarstenG> Hast du das also auch probiert?
<phillip> ist super so
<phillip> CarstenG: ja, hatte habe ich doch gesagt
<phillip> zwar nur in vm aber das ist ja egal
<CarstenG> Ok. Dann hoffe ich mal, das das auch bei den richtigen Leuten landet, die das auch beheben können...
<CarstenG> Übrigens ist heute StringFreeze. Wir können also jetzt voll loslegen :-)
<phillip> CarstenG: letzes mal haben die auch noch was verändert danach
<phillip> also
<CarstenG> Ja ok.
<CarstenG> Aber die Hürden dafür sind schon höher.
<CarstenG> Zumindest in der Theorie :-)
<phillip> ja, stimmt
<phillip> CarstenG: könntest du dir mal https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/unity-lens-photos/+pots/unity-lens-photos/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions ansehen ;)
<phillip> und hier https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/gutenprint/+pots/gutenprint/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions bin ich mir auch unsicher, müsste man sich vielleicht mal in action ansehen?
<phillip> und Christoph übersetzt einfach so viel …
<CarstenG> unity-lens-photos ist ok
<CarstenG> und freigegeben
<CarstenG> bei gutenprint weiß ich auch nicht, wie das live aussieht.
<phillip> okey
<CarstenG> Christoph sollte mal sagen, in welchem Programm man die Zeichenkette sehen kann.
<phillip> wenn er mal was sagen würde …
<CarstenG> Wir müssen ihn halt lieb fragen :-)
<CarstenG> Ich wollte heute noch eine E-Mail an die Liste schreiben und auf den »Sartschuß« bei der Übersetzung hinweisen.
<CarstenG> Ich hoffe, so kommt wieder etwas Aktivität auf die Liste.
<phillip> CarstenG: was willst du so schreiben?
<CarstenG> Na das es jetzt richtig los gehen kann und jetzt die richtige Zeit ist, mal wieder mehr aktiv zu werden :-)
<phillip> CarstenG: Christoph hat unsere ML garnicht aboniert …
<phillip> CarstenG: ja, super
<CarstenG> mmmmh, kann man dann denn überhaupt Vorschläge einreichen, wenn man nicht im Team community ist?
<CarstenG> Bin mir da grade nicht sicher...
<phillip> ja, kann man immer
<phillip> barauch nur einen LP-Konto
<phillip> *brauch
<CarstenG> Und auf deine E-Mail neulich hat er auch nicht reagiert?
<phillip> nö
<CarstenG> Schade.
<CarstenG> Er macht ja ganz gute Vorschläge finde ich.
<phillip> Joachim der auch schon mal hier macht auch immer mal wieder was das ist sehr gut
<phillip> CarstenG: joop
<CarstenG> Ja, hab ich auch schon paar mal gesehen.
<phillip> habe hier noch ein paar Vorschläge erstellt:
<phillip> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/de/+translate?show=new_suggestions
<phillip> weil laut den SÜ wird URL mit (Internet-)Adresse übersetzt
<CarstenG> ok
<CarstenG> schau dann mal drüber.
 * phillip muss mal besser lesen
<phillip> tag sep-philipp-z
<sep-philipp-z> Mal ne Frage: Soll ich Singular-Anreden mit "Du" oder "Sie" übersetzen?
<sep-philipp-z> hallo
<phillip> Sie
<sep-philipp-z> ok
<phillip> sep-philipp-z: https://wiki.gnome.org/de/UebersetzungsRichtlinien und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Standard%C3%BCbersetzungen
<phillip> sep-philipp-z: darf ich fragen wer du bist?
<phillip> im Launchpad?
<sep-philipp-z> im LP bin ich sep-philipp-z
<phillip> alles klar
<sep-philipp-z> wieso?
<phillip> sep-philipp-z: dann kann ich dich zu Übersetzungen zuordnen und evtl. über irgendwelche Zeichenketten mit die Sprechen
<phillip> wenn ich mir unsicher bin
<sep-philipp-z> ok
<phillip> sep-philipp-z: ach und bist du das erste mal hier?
<sep-philipp-z> im IRC? ja
<sep-philipp-z> beim übersetzen nein
<phillip> sep-philipp-z: ja, dieser Channel wird öffentlich geloggt, wie du hoffentlich gelesen hast (nur zur Info)
<sep-philipp-z> ja hab ich gelesen, trotzdem danke.
<phillip> aller best
<sep-philipp-z> Das Wort "indicator" darf bleiben, oder? Ich finde es nicht in den Standardübersetzungen
<sep-philipp-z> ...bzw. "Indikator"?
<phillip> wo?
<sep-philipp-z> "You can quickly switch between selected sources using the input source indicator in the menu bar"
<phillip> sep-philipp-z: kannst du mir den Link geben, ist dann einfacher
<sep-philipp-z> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/de/1205/+translate
<phillip> sep-philipp-z: ja
<sep-philipp-z> Indikator oder Indicator?
<phillip> Indikator
<sep-philipp-z> ok
<phillip> oder CarstenG ?
<phillip> Hendrik hat das so übersetzt
<CarstenG> Ja, kann so bleiben
<CarstenG> Herzlich willkommen sep-philipp-z
<CarstenG> :-)
<sep-philipp-z> hallo
<sep-philipp-z> Muss ich ß verwenden oder darf ich das mit ss umschreiben? Auf schweizer Tastaturen gibt es das ß nicht.
<phillip> du musst ß, wenn es die deutsche Rechtsschreibung so sagt
<sep-philipp-z> ok
<sep-philipp-z> also jedes Mal U+00DF
<phillip> sep-philipp-z: es gäbe die möglichkeit eine eigene Sprache zu eröffnen, aber nur wenn genug Leute da sind
<phillip> was im Deutschen schon fast nicht der Fall ist
<sep-philipp-z> Nur um das ß zu entfernen? Zu viel Aufwand, oder?
<phillip> ja, vielleicht gibt es noch andere unterschiede?
<phillip> aber das wird eh nichts da nicht genung Leute da sind, sage ich jetzt einfach mal so
<sep-philipp-z> Nein, nur das ß
<phillip> sep-philipp-z: wir nutzen »« statt "" oder ''
<sep-philipp-z> Wo hab ich das gemacht?
<phillip> sep-philipp-z: hast du nicht, nur mal so
<sep-philipp-z> und wie macht man die?
<phillip> altgr + y oder x
<phillip> »«
<phillip> auf einem Linux-Rechner
<sep-philipp-z> Oh danke, hab ich nicht gewisst
<phillip> also mit deutsche Tastertur, geht es trotzdem?
<sep-philipp-z> Ja
<phillip> okey bis denn
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-03-16
<pascalc> HI guys (sorry I don't speak German :) ). My name is pascal, I work for Mozilla and I manage web localization for mozilla.org. I am trying to help our German l10n team grow a bit before they burn out because basically they are like 2 people doing 80% of the work. Would some of you be interested in helping them?
<pascalc> or know people that could be interested
<pascalc> Going offline, will probably connect again in the days to come to ask again for help. Good night!
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-03-17
<pascalc> Hi guys, I connected yesterday evening in the channel. My name is Pascal, I work for Mozilla and I am trying to help find new volunteers to help our German l10n team find new members, would you be interested and if not would you have recommandations on how to find German speakers with some technical background to help us?
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-03-18
<phillip> hi pascalc !
<pascalc> hi phillip :)
<pascalc> did you see the message I put yesterday in the channel?
<phillip> pascalc: yes I'm may be able to help you
<pascalc> \o/ :)
<pascalc> thanks a lot, very appreciated
<pascalc> let me see if one of our main German localizers is online, this way I can invite him in this channel and we can talk together
<phillip> pascalc: so currently everything is done? https://localize.mozilla.org/de/
<pascalc> on this part yes, but Coce our main web l10n person is almost alone on all projects, he is struggling
<pascalc> and with mozilla growing (firefox OS, new services and products, more activity this year on Firefox desktop...) the German team is just too small to do everything now
<pascalc> and here he is :)
<phillip> pascalc: yeah, thats not only the problem in your team :)
<Coce> Hi
<phillip> hi
<pascalc> I know (ubuntu user myself, I am French and we collaborate often with the French Ubuntu loco team :) )
<Coce> phillip: Hi, I understand that you might want to help us on the Mozilla translation stuff? :-)
<phillip> yeah
<Coce> Are you interested more in translating products (Firefox, Firefox Mobile, Firefox OS Thunderbird, …) or the websites?
<Coce> We need help with both ;-)
<phillip> well I would be open for both
<Coce> Ok, I’ll just talk a bit about translating the websites, it’s the only part I can talk about
<pascalc> it's a good start (especially since we have Firefox 37 coming and there is a couple of pages needed for this release ;) )
<Coce> Websites include a lot of things ;-) such as the add-ons page <https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/>, the support page <https://support.mozilla.org/de/> (articles are handled seperately) and various other pages such as <https://www.mozilla.org/firefox/>
<phillip> okey you use https://localize.mozilla.org/ for this?
<Coce> This <https://l10n.mozilla-community.org/~flod/webstatus/?locale=de> is something of a summary of all the pages we care for
<Coce> Yes, partly. We use localize.mozilla.org for everything that is listed there, other pages (basically everything else on mozilla.org not included there) is done on a one file per page basis
<Coce> Example: This file: <http://viewvc.svn.mozilla.org/vc/projects/mozilla.com/trunk/locales/de/firefox/dnt.lang?revision=137798&view=markup> becomes this page <https://www-dev.allizom.org/de/firefox/dnt/>
<Coce> And this <http://l10n.mozilla-community.org/~pascalc/langchecker/?locale=de> is the tracking tool for what is missing. We left some tasks in hoping that people might join in ;-)
<Coce> And <http://l10n.mozilla-community.org/webdashboard/?locale=de> is the overview over everything, combining both single files and localize.mozilla.org
<Coce> So what’s happening is we keep an eye on these pages and/or on the SVN directories and when new strings show up, we try to get it done as soon as possible
<phillip> uhh okey
<phillip> so much links
<pascalc> information overflow :)
<Coce> Sorry
<pascalc> Mozilla is a big project, I think it's better to focus on one piece of the l10n landscape at a time :)
<Coce> There probably would be even more if I could talk about products, too ;-)
<phillip> hehe
<pascalc> if you need any explanation, don't hesitate to ask me, been in the project for 14 years, lots of stories I can share :)
<Coce> A smaller example for a current task would be <https://svn.mozilla.org/projects/l10n-misc/trunk/snippets/de/apr2015.lang>, which is short strings that show on the Firefox start page (about:home), if you are a Firefox user
<Coce> It’s also so much at once because we are fairly unorganised when it comes to finding new translators. We’ve never done it before and there is no actual process for that
<phillip> okey so let me first read your guidelines :)
<phillip> And for ubuntu we do everything via launchpad so much easier
<Coce> I think that’s what I meant when I said „no actual process“. ;-) There are no guidelines in the sense of „that’s how we do it“. It’s more like „we’ve been doing it like that for a while and it seems to be working“
<pascalc> I can give you contexts/explanations on why we don't do it in a single place :)
<Coce> Launchpad is also bug tracking, isn’t it?
<phillip> right and code hosting
<Coce> Ah, I look at it once in a while when I face problems with Ubuntu ;-)
<Coce> For some projects, Bugzilla is in use to coordinate translations and reviews, but mostly for longer projects. The products l10n part is usually on Bugzilla
<phillip> Coce: do you have something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGermanTranslators/Standard%C3%BCbersetzungen ?
<Coce> Hold on, let me check. I think there are some guidelines for translating in general, but there is no dictionary-style overview
<pascalc> I don't speak German, but I think this page is a guidelines documentation and a glossary right?
<phillip> yeah
<pascalc> for consistency of translations, we have a tool that extracts all translations for products and mozilla.org every 6 hours and that you can query like a search engine
<pascalc> example: http://transvision.mozfr.org/?recherche=bookmark&repo=aurora&sourcelocale=en-US&locale=fr&search_type=strings
<pascalc> better in German :) http://transvision.mozfr.org/?recherche=bookmark&repo=aurora&sourcelocale=en-US&locale=de&search_type=strings
<phillip> okey
<pascalc> AFAIK, the initial styleguide used by the German product l10n team was the OpenOffice guidelines that Sun provided us
<Coce> Ok, <https://support.mozilla.org/de/kb/how-translate-sumo-kb-articles-german> is SUMO-specific in some parts, but also contains information on general writing style
<phillip> So if I want to translated https://l10n.mozilla-community.org/~pascalc/langchecker/?locale=de#firefox/whatsnew-fx37.lang now I must download the file translated it and then upload it back to bugzilla where someone reviews it?
<Coce> <http://www.erweiterungen.de/informationen/uebersetzer> was created a „long“ ago for translating extensions and also contains some information about how to write
<Coce> Hi Archaeopteryx. (He is the product localizer)
<pascalc> phillip, that would be a possible process for new localizers, for people that stay, we give them accounts and they can send the file directly on the server for the website
<Archaeopteryx> hi
<Coce> As we are only two people right now, often we just send the file to each other on IRC, but for more people Bugzilla would probably work nicely for reviewing
<Coce> There is a Bugzilla component specifically for German translations, which we use
<pascalc> The French team is bigger and we tend to use an etherpad, translate together into it and use the chat to discuss the translations, we rarely use bugzilla itself for review but I think it is because culturally we like to chat live ;)
<phillip> oO I thought our translations process is not so structured :)
<Coce> I think when compared to us everything is structured ;-)
<Archaeopteryx> we are structured: requires svn access -> you; requires hg access -> I
<pascalc> note though that we do ship mozilla.org on 80 locales + multiple products and other websites while ubuntu.com is still English only ;)
<phillip> yeah right
<phillip> now #demeeting is the right irc channel?
<Coce> #demeeting is usually used for the now bi-weekly meeting on Thursday evenings (not tomorrow but the weak after)
<Coce> I’m usually in #firefox.de, #thunderbird.de and #mozilla.de
<Coce> But I can go to #demeeting as well
<Coce> I hope I could give at least an idea of what we are doing and how we are doing it. The main part of the work is done by only one person for products and websites each, which is why any help is welcome ;-)
<phillip> Coce: okey, so will try to help you if I have time :)
<Coce> Sounds great, thanks. :-)
<Coce> Would you like to take on any of the files listed above?
<pascalc> How about assigning Firefox 37 whatsnew page to phillip? it will just be viewed by several million german speakers in 3 weeks from now, no pressure ;)
<pascalc> it's an easy one though, and short
<phillip> Coce: yeah will do both
<Coce> :-)
<Coce> If you’ve been doing Ubuntu translations, I don’t think there will be any problems for you. ;-)
<Archaeopteryx> pascalc: two weeks https://wiki.mozilla.org/RapidRelease/Calendar
<pascalc> even more pressure ;)
<phillip> Coce: yeah let's see
<Coce> Did you use Bugzilla before?
 * Coce meets to leave in about 5 minuts to catch the bus
<phillip> nope, people always told me bugzilla is ugly and old and I should not use it :)
<Coce> Ok, if you want to circumvent Bugzilla, we can try to find a way for that ;-)
<phillip> Coce: so where should I contact you if I have a question or something?
<phillip> Coce: no, I can try it
<Coce> I hang around at #firefox.de, #thunderbird.de and #mozilla.de on irc.mozilla.org (usually in the evening). I’m also reachable by e-mail, the address is here <https://wiki.mozilla.org/L10n:Teams:de> (second from above)
<Coce> Makes me wonder why we didn’t combine real and nicknames on that page …
<pascalc> phillip, if you want we can work together now on the whatsnew page and I explain you all the process while Coce is away, Coce can do the review of the translation later when he is online. Coce is it ok for you if I commit the draft of the translation on svn so as that phillip can see the whole process (provide a translation, put on the server, see the page localized on the demo site)
<Coce> Sure
<phillip> So I just started with https://l10n.mozilla-community.org/~pascalc/langchecker/?locale=de#snippets now :)
<pascalc> cool, I tend to think that concrete steps are better to understand a process than a long explanation :)
<Coce> Thanks for your help, gotta run ;-)
<pascalc> ok :)
<Coce> Bye
<pascalc> I will be online unti 17:30, then I will also have to run and will connect later, like 21h
<Coce> I can be back at around 20:00
<pascalc> phillip, I propose that for snippets, we use the bugzilla process for review and for the mozilla.org page, we commit it directly on the svn server
<pascalc> this way you will see how bugzilla works, how the web dashboard works and how the demo server picks your translation
<phillip> ok
<pascalc> which I think is already a lot of information for a start :)
<pascalc> just ping me when you have a file ready
<phillip> pascalc: what is the best way to check if I'm in the char limit?
<phillip> check with wc?
<pascalc> most text editors give you the number of characters in the status bar
<pascalc> I think I had put an online length checker on one of my sites, let me check if it is still there
<pascalc> yeah
<pascalc> https://l10n.mozilla-community.org/~pascalc/ballot/
<pascalc> it was for an old project for which we had to translate a tweet :)
<phillip> ahh okey thanks
<pascalc> otherwise in Gedit for example, it is indicated in the status bar on the right, the number of columns
<phillip> ahh yes thanks
<phillip> pascalc: is <a> counted? because the english string is 182 chars long and the limit is 180?
<pascalc> no it is not counted
<pascalc> AFAIK :)
<phillip> arr
<pascalc> jsut saw your bug, so far so good about the process :)
<pascalc> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1144704
<pascalc> what you need to do now is to ask Coce a review, for that you have to click on the "details" link that is next to the file attached
<pascalc> it gets you to a page with your file and a 'review' flag at the bottom
<pascalc> you need to put the review flag to the value: ?
<pascalc> and put Coce's email in the field
<pascalc> if you type coce, it will autocomplete (his name is Michael Köhler, should be firtst in the list)
<pascalc> then you click "submit"
<phillip> done?
<pascalc> yep :)
<pascalc> when Coce does the review, you will get an email with his feedback
<pascalc> congrats on your first bug filed on the Mozilla project btw :)
<pascalc> you can see on this other bug what review comments looks like, this one was filed by a new French contributor this week https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1144278
<pascalc> (lots of comments from 2 reviewers because actually the translation was not so good ;)
<phillip> :)
<phillip> pascalc: must go now, thanks a lot for the help!
<pascalc> you're welcome, thanks to you for helping!
<pascalc> I will be connected this evening if you want to talk :)
<phillip> okey bye
<pascalc> bye
<Coce> phillip: Danke für’s Übersetzen, ich muss mich grade noch um eine andere Übersetzung kümmern, dann schaue ich mir die Datei an ;-)
<phillip> Coce: kein Problem beim letzten musste ich auf Grund des Limites sehr kürzen, vielleicht findest du da eine bessere Überstzung
<phillip> mache morgen die andere die da noch Fehlte :)
<Coce> Passt, keine Hektik ;-)
<phillip> Coce: wie habt ihr uns hier eigentlich gefunden?
<Coce> Das war die Idee von Pascal. Der ist einer der Leiter für Übersetzung bei Mozilla und hat uns angeboten, mehr Übersetzer zu finden. Einer seiner Ansatzpunkte war, im Open-Source-Bereich rumzufragen, ob dort jemand Interesse hat
<Coce> Ich hoffe, wir werben dich nicht ab ;-)
<phillip> nö nö, rath hat ja auch schon das gleiche getan :)
<Coce> Bei euch ist Personalknappheit kein Thema?
<phillip> doch klar, es ist immer ein kommen und gehen
<Coce> Bei uns ist es bei den Übersetzern, zumindest bei den Webseiten, nichts davon. Das geht schon eine Weile in dem Zustand
<phillip> aber bei ubuntu ist die Entwicklung gerade konzentriert auch ubuntu-touch und da helfen auch ein paar Leute vom Canonical
<phillip> also wir haben immer mal wieder Leute die Helfen wollen, viele Bleiben nicht so lange
<Coce> Ich habe die Webseiten vor ca. 5 Jahren übernommen, bis auf einen Wechsel gab es da kaum Veränderung
<phillip> uhh
<phillip> ich denke das liegt aber auch daran das der einstieg da nicht so leicht ist wenn man nicht mit den Leuten redet, im launchpad tauchen manchmal Vorschläge auf von Leute die ich vorher noch nicht kannte
<phillip> bei den Anwendungen ist das aber nicht so ganz so oder?
<Coce> Was meinst du?
<phillip> naja Firefox hat doch sicher mehr Übersetzer oder
<phillip> die zu mindestens mal was betragen?
<Coce> Firefox hat momentan meines Wissens einen Übersetzer und einen, der grade neu eingestiegen ist. Ein paar andere helfen beim Korrekturlesen
<phillip> jor gut
<Coce> Soviel ich weiß ist besagter Übersetzer auch zuständig für Firefox Mobile, Firefox OS und Thunderbird (hier mindestens Korrekturen) und bei den Webseiten hilft er mir auch noch ;-)
<phillip> :)
<Coce> Deswegen sage ich, bei uns herrscht Personalmangel. Das Problem ist nicht einfach nur die viele Arbeit (irgendwie kriegen wir es hin), sondern dass wir sozusagen die single points of failure sind.
<phillip> jor klar
 * phillip muss jetzt noch lernen, mache das patch update morgen :)
<Coce> Hachja, Lernen. Ich warte momentan auf das Feedback zur Hausarbeit. ;-)
<Coce> Kein Stress und danke nochmal für’s Helfen
<phillip> Danke fürs Review!
<Coce> Kein Thema
<Coce> Ich verzieh’ mich dann hier, danke nochmal und gute Nacht. Man liest sich.
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-03-19
<dkessel> oh, eine menge backlog. phillip: der channel für das meeting heißt #demeeting ?
<phillip> dkessel: ja, aber auf dem irc-server von mozilla
<phillip> dkessel: musst eigentlich nur das erste lesen dann weißt du worum es geht
<dkessel> klingt nach ner menge arbeit. auch wenn ich nicht wirklich weiß, wie man den fortschritt einsehen kann
<phillip> https://l10n.mozilla-community.org/webdashboard/?locale=de, https://localize.mozilla.org/de/,
<phillip> https://l10n.mozilla-community.org/~pascalc/langchecker/?locale=de
<phillip> da bin ich aber gerade bei
<pascalc> guys if you need any explanation just ping me ;)
<dkessel> ach, sieht ja eigentlich gut aus der zustand
<pascalc> and actually,you just did because one of these urls has my nick in it, so I just got highlighted :D
<phillip> dann ist auch erstmal wieder fertig denke ich, aber kommen halt immer neue, ich denke die suchen Leute die immer mal wieder helfen wollen
<phillip> pascalc: ahh sorry :)
<pascalc> no problem :)
<phillip> pascalc: does bugzilla work for you? It really really slow here.
<pascalc> let me check
<pascalc> slower than usual
<pascalc> yeah, that's not normal, let me ping somebody in IT
<phillip> i can not add a file because it does not load the page :)
<pascalc> ok, they know about it, load balancers are overloaded and Bugzilla is one of the sites impacted, they are investigating now
<pascalc> hopefully not yet another DDOS attack :)
<phillip> okey thanks pascalc
<pascalc> https://whistlepig.mozilla.org/en-US/detail/278/
<pascalc> is it an update of yesterday's file or the other one ?
<phillip> both
<pascalc> I can commit the new one to the server and this way you can see your translation in context on the demo server, we can open the bug later for review
<pascalc> you can email me the file at pascal@mozilla.com
<phillip> ohh well coce must first ask Archaeopteryx because we are both not sure about one thing, so I guess its better to wait :)
<pascalc> ok :)
<phillip> and bugzilla work again *__*
<phillip> s
<pascalc> They probably put more resources while they are investigating so as that people are not blocked :)
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-03-20
<pascalc> philipp, I just raised your Bugzilla rights
<pascalc> phillip even :)
<phillip> pascalc: okey, thanks a lot!
<pascalc> you're welcome
<pascalc> phillip: you can see your translation on the demo server https://www-demo3.allizom.org/de/firefox/37.0/whatsnew/ there is also a variant for German users that would be living in the US https://www-demo3.allizom.org/de/firefox/37.0/whatsnew/?geo=us
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2015-03-21
<s7habo> Hallo Leute! Mein Freund hat vor kurzem ein Ubuntu Handy von BQ  bekommen und wir haben festgestellt, dass man Übersetzung einiger Funktionen verbessern könnte. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit sich mit eigenen Vorschlägen an der Übersetzung zu beteiligen?
#ubuntu-de-l10n 2018-03-22
<littlesexy> Hallo
<littlesexy> irgendjemand hier
<jokrebel> jetzt ja
